# How do you attach bamboo to glass?



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

Hi there,
I am currently setting up 2 exo terra terrariums that will house a pair of madagascan day geckos. I will be buying bamboo from livefoods.co.uk but do not know they best way to stick it on. I was thinking about blu tack but wasnt sure wither it was toxic to lizards.

Thanks alot,
Eddygecko


----------



## water_dragon (Feb 10, 2007)

hmmm....i would glue it and air it for a few days, then seal off the glue with non-toxic silicone...


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

ok thanks, any other ideas?


----------



## water_dragon (Feb 10, 2007)

hmmm...there is a spray adhesive (which is clear and wouldn't change the look of ur viv) and there are no fumes and toxins etc...i think its just called "spray adhesive" about £8 for a big one...hope this helps


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks for that and know where i could get some from?


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

b&q should sell it


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

or use aqaurium silicon cos this sticks well to glass and outher stuff
dan
well it holds tanks together well lol


----------



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

Aquarium silicon is the ONLY thing you should use in tanks really, as many other things can give off scary fumes when heated. 

If you must use something else, I think people use yacht varnish as a sealant, but I haven't found any reason to use anything else as yet!


----------



## carl24bpool (Oct 26, 2006)

just use silicone.

DO NOT use silicone to seal glue. Whats the point in glueing glue???


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

Ok thanks for your help everyone and I take it u can get silicon from most tropical fish shops?


----------



## carl24bpool (Oct 26, 2006)

eddygecko said:


> Ok thanks for your help everyone and I take it u can get silicon from most tropical fish shops?


You can get it in an aquatics shop but its expensive. Not a bib problem if you only need a small amount though.

If you need a lot then I'd go to B&Q.


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

does this stuff look ok?
eBay.co.uk: SILICON ADHESIVE TUBE BLACK 310ML CART (item 120086968223 end time 16-Mar-07 11:09:02 GMT)


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

Im Preety sure that you should only use aquarium standard silicone thats what safe for animals.

Faunology :: Herp Equipment :: Miscellaneous Herp Equipment :: Geocel Aquarium Silicone Sealant 25g
Fish and Fins, UK - Aquarium supplies
Aquatics Warehouse UK SILICONE SEALER


----------



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

You should only use aquarium grade because it doesn't have the anti-fungus stuff in it which can be toxic, and you need to leave it to dry until you can't smell any fumes when you sniff it!


----------



## carl24bpool (Oct 26, 2006)

eddygecko said:


> does this stuff look ok?
> eBay.co.uk: SILICON ADHESIVE TUBE BLACK 310ML CART (item 120086968223 end time 16-Mar-07 11:09:02 GMT)


Can't tell from the advert but £10.00 for a tube is very steep anyway.

Where I work sell it for about £2 a tube.

You do need the stuff without the fungicidal additive. Ideally you want the stuff called low modulous which contains no Acetic acid (the stuff that gives off the fumes) and won't make the place stink.

The low modulous stuff is the same as what they use in fish tanks. Two of my friends used to work for an aquatics store and they reccon that a lot of tank makers just use the normal stuff but leave it to soak for a couple of weeks to rid it of fumes.

If you get stuck and you don't live near anywhere to get some then PM me and if you send me a Paypal payment of a cheque I'll send you some silicone from my work that will be okay. If you don't wanna just send me cheque, which is understandable, then I'll put some on Ebay for you to buy if you like.

Don't quote me on teh £2 though as they could be as much as a whole £3!!


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

thanks for that Tim great help:smile:


----------

